# Let The Addiction Begin!



## MiamiMikePA

So, it started about 2 weeks ago or so, but I guess the initial seed really started last November...

Bought my 2 1/2 year old (at the time) son the Thomas & Friends wooden train table along with tons of trains and accessories as his big Christmas present.



He loves it and while the layout hasn't changed he has added many new engines and a few new accessories. Also, he has the roundhouse, which is really too big for the table so it's used on the floor for him to build temporary layouts...with my help of course. 





As it turns out it is one of his favorite toys to play with. So I started thinking about getting a train for under the Christmas tree this year. Remembering that my mother had an old O gauge Lionel set in the basement from when she was a kid I ventured into her basement and to my surprise found it quite easily. So I pulled it out cleaned it up a bit and set it on some track for display in my living room until I could figure out exactly what I was going to do.





After a bit of thought I decided I was going to buy one of Lionel's RTR sets to get started. Ruled out a Thomas set as I wanted to get something different that he wouldn't grow out of for a while. Had it between the Polar Express set and the Harry Potter one. Being as though my girlfriend, who also has a 3 year old, and myself are fans of Harry Potter we decided to go with that.





I am currently working on a very simple 6 'x 4' platform to set this up for them in which we will also place our Christmas tree this year. Of course being the serial collector that I am and not really having many hobbies for the winter besides the occasional trip to the ski slopes or a little fly tying for fishing I decided I wanted to take this a step further. Thus came the decision to put up a year round train layout. After deciding to stick with O gauge as I really like the detail I started looking around first at engines. My plan is to build a 10' x 6' platform to start and see where it goes. Being as though I have nothing and am starting from scratch I decided I would do this in 4 main stages. 

1. Buy a cool engine.
2. Buy a transformer I won't quickly grow out of.
3. Buy the track needed.
4. Build the platform.

So I set out to find the engine of my dreams! Knowing I wanted diesel, both because I prefer the modern and also because my mom's old engine and the Harry Potter engine were steam I started looking. Remembering an engine I saw at my local shop when I purchased the RTR set I went back to see what had grabbed my eye. It turns out it was a Lionel Legacy Pennsylvania ES44AC. Unfortunately not the cheapest engine to start into the hobby. lol Well, as it turns out, on Friday I went back to the shop and purchased the engine...along with the matching caboose! haha



Currently it is sitting on some old track from my mom's set in my bedroom on display. Next up is the purchase of the transformer, which I believe I am going to go with the MTH Z-4000. As soon as the 6' x 4' platform is done for the RTR set and Christmas tree I will begin working on the 10' x 6' for the permanent setup, so I guess step 4 will run concurrently with steps 1-3. The plan right now is to do an O-60 Fastrack oval with a smaller O-36 one inside of it. Nothing too crazy, but it's a start! Looking forward to diving in to this great hobby. As always any comment and/or suggestions are welcome!

Thanks Guys!
Mike


----------



## Big Ed

Your on your way, once you get going there is no cure you know?


----------



## sjm9911

Mike, your screwed! That is how it starts, im surprised the thomas layout was so small! The pre war lionel stuff is way cool. Good luck on your build, if you got questions ask in the o guage section. Did you know they have a battery operated Thomas that runs on the wooden track? Good luck, have fun , and the kids do like trains!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Welcome to the wild and whacky model train hobby.


----------



## callmeIshmael2

You are THERE, baby! And I can promise you, based on personal experience, while your son is small enough and your wife is still impressionable enough, I'm guessing your son is going to need a whole lot more of...you name it, as he grows and needs even more cool stuff. Kids are the greatest!...excuse, you know...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

MiamiMikePA said:


> As always any comment and/or suggestions are welcome!


Make sure the "permanent" layout has room for expansion, because you're going to need it.


----------



## MiamiMikePA

I hear you John. I'm already of thinking about expanding the outside oval, which I'm going to start with from O-60 to O-72.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

O72 is a good choice as almost any current 3-rail locomotive will run on those curves.


----------



## MiamiMikePA

That's why I'm leaning toward it. Plus since the engine I have now runs at O-54 min, if I want to connect an inside track it would not be able to run on in. The thinking is if I run an O-72 oval I can still run O-60 inside and it can run on everything.


----------



## cole226

no doubt, the wider radius, the more realistic it will look with less long term problems.:thumbsup:

if you have room go for it, just don't forget you need access to all areas. cause if u have a problem it's always going to be where u can't reach


----------



## Dave Sams

Thomas Shomas, you just wanted to show off the cute little guy!

Nice going, you are in deep.

Enjoy the time with him, he will remember it.

Before you know it, the grand kids will be playing with the set.


----------



## MiamiMikePA

Little by little adding to the collection that will eventually be the permenant layout once I move in May. Two new additions as of yesterday!


----------



## Bone1977

The Pennsylvania theme is one of the best looking out there. It is simple, yet really pops and looks great. I think a few of the high cube box cars would go great with your engine and caboose. They use the matching red base coat. All in all one of my favorite Heritage schemes.


----------



## sean Buick 76

Very cool project! I am also doing a father/son train project!


----------

